# 309 Visa...Evidence of financial commitment towards each other....



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi All,

My wife got an email from the Australian Embassy, Dhaka today. They asked me to give more documents. Out of them, they asked my wife to submit "Evidence of financial commitment towards each other such as money transfer receipts, joint bank statements."

The problem is that we did not made financial transaction like sending money ,etc to wife.... Although I did send some gifts ordering from online. Is this enough??? What should I do to show this evidence?

Rest of the documents I will submit asap.

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sending gift online doesn't come under Financial aspects. As a matter of fact, your wife will be asked again to provide evidence of genuine relationship including financial after 2 years when she is eligible for PR, you should keep this in mind.

Anyway, she can provide any of the following to prove Financial aspects: 

• evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance);
• sharing of finances;
• legal commitments that you and your partner have undertaken as a couple;
• evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time; or
•sharing of household bills and expenses

Girl Aussie


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

girlaussie said:


> Sending gift online doesn't come under Financial aspects. As a matter of fact, your wife will be asked again to provide evidence of genuine relationship including financial after 2 years when she is eligible for PR, you should keep this in mind.
> 
> Anyway, she can provide any of the following to prove Financial aspects:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Actually the problem the marriage was an arranged marriage and we chatted, emailed, skyped with each other for one year then on Dec 27 last year we got married. I applied for the spouse visa on Dec 29th. In between I sent some gifts to her couple of times. Otherwise we didnt have any sort of financial transaction. I have already given the chat logs, call logs, skype logs to DIAC.

I left some cash money for her to spent when I left Bangladesh for Australia. Also she started working for a school as a teacher from Jan 2015 and hence she started earning. so thats why there was no need for me to sent money.

One thing I was planning to do is to sent the travel expenses for one way ticket which is needs come to Australia. Can I now sent the money and show this to DIAC? I can just make western union money transfer and show them the money transfer receipt. 

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

girlaussie said:


> Sending gift online doesn't come under Financial aspects. As a matter of fact, your wife will be asked again to provide evidence of genuine relationship including financial after 2 years when she is eligible for PR, you should keep this in mind.
> 
> Anyway, she can provide any of the following to prove Financial aspects:
> 
> ...


I have already sent her some money for her travel expenses via Western Union. I have uploaded the receipt. Will this work?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

hmmm this should be ok hopefully CO will accept this last minute transaction. 

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> I have already sent her some money for her travel expenses via Western Union. I have uploaded the receipt. Will this work?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I know what you mean but to be honest Financial aspect is important part of relationship, DIBP would like to see Sponsor as responsible for all financial obligations that might incur during the period he/she is in Australia (or while her case is progressing) & hence Sponsor is asked to sign an Undertaking & applicant to provide evidence of Financial commitment. 

Anyway, good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Actually the problem the marriage was an arranged marriage and we chatted, emailed, skyped with each other for one year then on Dec 27 last year we got married. I applied for the spouse visa on Dec 29th. In between I sent some gifts to her couple of times. Otherwise we didnt have any sort of financial transaction. I have already given the chat logs, call logs, skype logs to DIAC.
> 
> ...


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

girlaussie said:


> I know what you mean but to be honest Financial aspect is important part of relationship, DIBP would like to see Sponsor as responsible for all financial obligations that might incur during the period he/she is in Australia (or while her case is progressing) & hence Sponsor is asked to sign an Undertaking & applicant to provide evidence of Financial commitment.
> 
> Anyway, good luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


I understand what you are trying to say. I read in another forum that I should explain overall situation in a statutory declaration form so that the CO has a clear idea . Do you think I should go for it?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmm up to you but I personally won't, did your wife explain a bit about it in her 'Written Statement'? I think now you have provided the WU transaction receipt so your wife can speak to CO & see if she is satisfied with the evidence or required more till then take it easy. 

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> I understand what you are trying to say. I read in another forum that I should explain overall situation in a statutory declaration form so that the CO has a clear idea . Do you think I should go for it?


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

girlaussie said:


> Hmm up to you but I personally won't, did your wife explain a bit about it in her 'Written Statement'? I think now you have provided the WU transaction receipt so your wife can speak to CO & see if she is satisfied with the evidence or required more till then take it easy.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie! 

I will discuss this with my wife and lets see how it goes. Will let you know if there is any update 

Thanks anyways. 
Nasif


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You very welcome 

Sure, good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie!
> 
> I will discuss this with my wife and lets see how it goes. Will let you know if there is any update
> 
> ...


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

girlaussie said:


> You very welcome
> 
> Sure, good luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hey Girl Aussie, 

I bought a wedding necklace right before the ceremony for my wife from Australia. Should I show this as an "Evidence of financial Commitment ..."???


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

wow, lucky she  

Na, this won't be considered as Financial evidence but could be count as Mutual Commitment towards each other.

I have attached Partner Migration Booklet for you, have a look specialy page 41-43 for more information about genuine evidence. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 




nasif said:


> Hey Girl Aussie,
> 
> I bought a wedding necklace right before the ceremony for my wife from Australia. Should I show this as an "Evidence of financial Commitment ..."???


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

girlaussie said:


> wow, lucky she
> 
> Na, this won't be considered as Financial evidence but could be count as Mutual Commitment towards each other.
> 
> ...


Hmm... Will do that....

Since my wife started working in a school after submitting application. Should I submit her employment detials, payslips just to show that she basically does not need my financial assistance that much.... ??


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Guess you are bit worried now, it is not required for Partner Visa applicants to provide any kind of employment detail/payslips. I would say please take it easy, now she has provided all the evidence so wait & see what CO gonna say. 

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> Hmm... Will do that....
> 
> Since my wife started working in a school after submitting application. Should I submit her employment detials, payslips just to show that she basically does not need my financial assistance that much.... ??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Her needing financial assistance is not relevant. Normal couples have joint finances in some form, bank account, mortgages, insurance, investments, transfers between each other, sharing of costs incured as a couple/family. 

A neclace means nothing. There is no telling even who bought it and where it ended up.


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

girlaussie said:


> Guess you are bit worried now, it is not required for Partner Visa applicants to provide any kind of employment detail/payslips. I would say please take it easy, now she has provided all the evidence so wait & see what CO gonna say.
> 
> Girl Aussie


 .. I guess I should wait and lets see what happens... Thanks a lot Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You very welcome 

Good luck!

Girl Aussie



nasif said:


> .. I guess I should wait and lets see what happens... Thanks a lot Girl Aussie


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

girlaussie said:


> You very welcome
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


An UPDATE!!!!

Got an email from the CO today.... 2 emails in 3 days...... wheeewww!!!

She asked for my wife for copy of all previous passports. My wife has one which expired 2 years back. I will upload that as well....

lets see what happens....


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like CO is OK with the evidence you guys provided earlier

Hopefully she will get her grant soon. Good luck!

Girl Aussie



nasif said:


> An UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Got an email from the CO today.... 2 emails in 3 days...... wheeewww!!!
> 
> ...


----------

